# advice on removing rivets from a john boat



## 10ecvols (Oct 18, 2008)

I purchased a 12' john boat and want toconvert it into a bass boat. My plan is to remove the two bench seats and construct a front fishing deck. The problem I am having is deciding on the best way to remove the rivets without damaging the structure of the boat. Internet research tells me to drill out the rivets, which is fine with me, but I can't find much information on fixing the holes once the rivets are removed. Any advice would be great.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Use appropriate size Stainless machine screws with--(dang, something was left out) 5200 compound for sealant. Wipe it into the threads and the nuts don't back off.

Be very careful when removing seats. In many small boats, the seats are structural members and, if removed, the hull will flex. Too much flexing and the hull will crack.

Best bet---consult manufacturer before doing anything drastic.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Second on using stainless steel machine screws. Get a tube of high quality marine grade sealant and add a little bit to each side of the hole prior to adding the screws. The easiest way to seal each hole is to use a drill bit to apply the sealant. Squirt a good dap on a piece of cardboard, roll the tip of the bit in the sealant and then stick the bit into the hole. Do this on both sides. It should look like a ring around the hole. Insert the screw into the hole and tighten up. You should end up with a "squeeze out" of the sealant on both sides. This should seal the fastener in the hole with a water-tight bond of sealant on both sides.

Feel free to holler at me if I can help any more. I build airplanes for a living (C130 Hercules & F-22 Raptors).


----------

